# Shimano Hierarchy



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

This a great link for any Shimano MTB fans. Problem is, I can't find the standard Deore group listed. I know it exists because I own several bikes with it. http://datenbanken.freepage.de/cgi-bin/feets/freepage_ext/41030x030A/rewrite/traut/SHIMANO.html

One thing I noticed is that some of the DX parts seem to have regular Deore part #s. Any clue as to the oversight.

Tim


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CS2 said:


> Any clue as to the oversight.
> 
> Tim


Deore only existed from 87-89 I think. It went to DX in 90 or 91. There was a shimano touring group called Deore in the early 80s.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The cranks labeled "deore" in 1990-1992 period was the MT-60 code ones assigned to the Deore DX Group. Of all the parts, the DX code was only absent in the decals/paint from the crankarms, the thumbshifters, and the seperate SLR 2-finger brake levers.


----------



## Smurf Hunter (Mar 13, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Deore only existed from 87-89 I think. It went to DX in 90 or 91. There was a shimano touring group called Deore in the early 80s.


I have a 2005 Kona with a plain old "Deore" rear der. I've also seen modern "Deore" on hubs as well. At least with MTB hubs, my understanding of the hierarchy is:

"non-series" (replacement parts like dustcaps are non-existent at this level)
Deore
Deore LX 
XT (sometimes printed as "Deore XT" - not sure when this occurred)
XTR

For the budget groups like Acera - do they just sub in the token "non-series" for parts like hubs?


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

http://mombat.org/Shimano.htm for more details


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Smurf Hunter said:


> I have a 2005 Kona with a plain old "Deore" rear der. I've also seen modern "Deore" on hubs as well. At least with MTB hubs, my understanding of the hierarchy is:
> 
> "non-series" (replacement parts like dustcaps are non-existent at this level)
> Deore
> ...


oh yeah, there is a new Deore. I thought we were talking about vintage stuff though.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

First Flight said:


> http://mombat.org/Shimano.htm for more details


Thanks for that timeline. I've got a 1989 Rockhopper Comp I bought new. According to the timeline it's a Deore II. All my part #'s match perfectly.

Tim


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> oh yeah, there is a new Deore. I thought we were talking about vintage stuff though.


We were, maybe he got confused.

Tim


----------

